# Does Anyone Have



## Domenic Spina (Sep 13, 2008)

Does anyone have the book ,Home Prepared Dog And Cat Diets by Donald Strombeck?If so can you please tell me a bit about it and if you are interested in selling it.I am having a hard time getting it in Ontario,Canada.](*,)


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Domenic Spina said:


> Does anyone have the book ,Home Prepared Dog And Cat Diets by Donald Strombeck?If so can you please tell me a bit about it and if you are interested in selling it.I am having a hard time getting it in Ontario,Canada.](*,)


http://www.amazon.co.uk/Home-prepared-Dog-Diet-Strombeck-Donald/dp/0813821495

I don't own it but have looked through it at a new-and-used downtown. I was dismayed to see that each recipe required a multi-vitamin supplement. He also states that Ethoxyquin is good for dogs.

The recipes are not numerous, and they seem to be kinda interchangeable.

I don't know. Maybe if I had really brought it home and read it, I'd have found more to like. I have heard that it's helpful for preparing diets for dogs with GI issues.

But it's a pricey book.


----------



## Domenic Spina (Sep 13, 2008)

Thank you Connie,I still have not done anything after the emergency surgery for the blockage my one boy had.I dont know why i am so afraid to do this raw diet.I guess i can sort of do it a little at a time if i ever get the courage again.You were so helpfull to me a while back and wasted all that time helping me and then i chickened out AGAIN.Thank you for being the person you are Connie


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Home-prepared-Dog-Diet-Strombeck-Donald/dp/0813821495
> 
> I don't own it but have looked through it at a new-and-used downtown. I was dismayed to see that each recipe required a multi-vitamin supplement. He also states that Ethoxyquin is good for dogs.
> 
> ...


Most homecooked diets that are made up by nutritionists use multivitamins because they are designed to be as simple as possible with as few of ingredients as possible. We tried a couple of the recipes out of that book last year and they were not balanced, even with adding the Pet Tabs, based on the newer info we have out. :-k


----------



## Domenic Spina (Sep 13, 2008)

Thank you for this info Maren


----------

